# Removing hooks to make a more snag resistant lure......



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi yakkers

Not sure how many others do this or not, but thought I would share with you a little trick I do to make my lures more snag resistant. I simply remove all the trebbles except for the last one. I generally find fish come from behind (Freshwater natives) so the rear hooks do their job. Past experiance with using all hooks is that the middle (or front) are the ones that snag up as on most lures, they sit the lowest in the water, perhaps why stumpjumpers don't snag as their shape make the front hooks sit higher.

Just a tip I hope one or two of you might find handy, and maybe save a lure or two.

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks Ash , was thinking of doing the same . but does it disturb the way the lure swims


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bigbazoo said:


> thanks Ash , was thinking of doing the same . but does it disturb the way the lure swims


does not appear so, I always watch how my lures swim in the water beofre casting out and the action appears the same, although perhaps while suspended the rear sits down a bit.......I also tend to upgrade the split rings and trebbles to something a little stronger on some of the cheaper lures.....this can effect the weight.....

....or is perhaps why I keep missing those Cod?

....all I know is I have lost many lures, but not since doing this....fish hook up rates have remained steady during the transition...not that it was ever high.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash a bloke I know leaves the front treble in position, but snips off the lower barb on the front treble for the same reason and claims that works; but haven't tried it myself to offer an opinion on its success


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Ash a bloke I know leaves the front treble in position, but snips off the lower barb on the front treble for the same reason and claims that works; but haven't tried it myself to offer an opinion on its success


Thats a top idea to Dodge.......might try that on the little halco and see how many redfin get hooked and by which hook.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Aleg,
Peril gave me this advice the other day when i kept getting myself and gear hooked up on the sx40 might help some.

Dave, I use longnose pliers. Grab the hook where the barb is, but not gripping the barb. Twist one way then back the other. This will do one of three things:

* shear off the barb - this is the best outcome in my book, leaving a clean hook;

* flatten the barb against the hook - generally not perfectly so still possible for the barb to catch things, but nowhere near the same amount of trouble as unflattened;

* break the hook. This is a reliable test of brittle hooks. As soon as this happens I remove all the trebles from the lure and put on some quality ones. It is pointless testing crap trebles on bream - you'll only kick yourself later. Its amazing how many lures across the price range ship with trebles that aren't up to it. This is a major benefit of flattening the barbs!

Cheers Dave


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

I also remove hooks from most of my lures that i know will be thrown deep into cover. If you lift the rear treble into the position that it would be in when being dragged through the water then it will probably resemble the mercedes symbol. I cut off the bottom hook from the treble as this is the main hook that gets snagged. I do this on the front and back. Occassionally though the teble may look like an upside down merc symbol with two hooks on the bottom and one on top. If this is the case then you need to re orientate the trebble on the split ring and then remove the bottom hook. Works an absolute treat and affects action/suspending or floating characteristics even less than removing a whole trebble.

I haven't managed to find a quality double anywhere though so it looks like i will continue cutting the trebles. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Some people use single suicide hooks to replace trebbles - or dual fly hooks AKA slider lure.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris said:


> I haven't managed to find a quality double anywhere though so it looks like i will continue cutting the trebles. I'll post a pic later.


I think Gatmatsu have some in the market place, but are for SP's, so slight modification might be required......but still, simple enough just the cut the existing hook.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the best result as far as snag proofing goes is to remove the front trebles. But since this does cause an unbalanced swim action, also remove the back trebles to compensate. The result is a fantastic swimming action and absolutely no anxiety of behalf of the fisherman as to getting snags or even hooks-in-fingers.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

troppo said:


> I think the best result as far as snag proofing goes is to remove the front trebles. But since this does cause an unbalanced swim action, also remove the back trebles to compensate. The result is a fantastic swimming action and absolutely no anxiety of behalf of the fisherman as to getting snags or even hooks-in-fingers.


Sometimes the best answers are the simplest answers :lol:


----------

